# De Wadden



## Weyport

The three-masted auxiliary schooner De Wadden had a very varied career before ending up at the Merseyside Maritime Museum including, sometime after the early 1960's, "carrying sand for a construction company in Scotland". Can anyone expand upon her involvement in the sand dredging trade which, I think, she was involved in on the Clyde?


----------

